# Additional Heart Related Post



## chuckha62 (Jul 11, 2006)

There is a great post over on the Colo. regional forum. It's a member and his experience with a heart attack. Take a look at the great info, if you're inclined.

http://forums.mtbr.com/colorado-front-range/heart-attacks-cautionary-tale-1085891.html


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

rmac said:


> Although tempted to post this in the 50+ forum, it is Front Range specific enough to post it here. I had three heart attacks over the last six weeks while mountain biking. Each one was after/during riding Dinosaur Ridge. .


I'm def going to avoid Dinosaur Ridge when in CO.


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

Lone Rager said:


> I'm def going to avoid Dinosaur Ridge when in CO.


You might steer clear of Ute Valley Park in the Springs too then; a friend of mine came across a rider sitting on the trail there earlier this year who died of a heart attack before the EMT's could get to him. He said the guy appeared 50-ish and very fit.


----------



## milliesand (Jun 29, 2015)

At 60, I was over 300 lbs, ate like crap and rarely exercised. 4 years later and ride 12 to 15 hours week. about 210 lbs and eat carefully.

It would be ironic to die from exercise now.


----------

